# Rooting NEWB here. Bought a Used BIONIC rooted with Liberty



## ChipCarlton (Dec 13, 2011)

So I just bought a USED BIONIC. 4G was working perfectly upon purchased and a couple days after stopped and still hasn't worked. Only 3g about 80% of time.

I'm thinking if I get back to stock then itll be ok. I dont require much "access" but I want a few things on my phone. The guy told me he used the "One Click Tool" so I downloaded it and unrooted but Liberty Rom is still on. Downloaded RSDLite (have no idea what it is really) and about to follow these (http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/) instructions in order to Restore to stock ROM. Im hoping this will fix my 4G issue. I'm quite confident it will because Ive already got another 4g card and still same result.

Thoughts?

Sorry for the beginner like questions.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

If you want to go back to stock and then keep root this is what I used. Just follow the detailed instructions as you go and you'll have a phone that's good as new. I believe you'll want option 1 to restore and root, but it gives you quite a few choices.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279825


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Before going back to stock try factory a few times and see if you get anything. I save going back to stock as a last resort.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ChipCarlton (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok well did the stock reset and 4G is VERY present .. Thank god. Now I need opinions.... I mainly want to rid of bloatware and run Ice Cream Sandwich is there is a ROM for it.


----------

